# Perturbation Wifi ???



## Amophis (6 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, actuellement j'utilise un linksys WAG54G qui marche très bien avec mon PowerBook, l'iBook et le PC de mon frère.

Cependant, je suis en train de faire construire ma maison et je pense opter pour un plancher chauffant électrique, et qui dit câble dans le sol, dit champs magnétique.

Je me suis renseigné auprès du constructuer pour avoir des chiffres, et il me donne 27nano Tesla...

Alors c'est bien beau, mais ça ne me parle pas du tout. Et il n'a pas pu me répondre sur l'éventuelle perturbation de mon réseau Wifi, BT ou GSM.

Je viens de contacter Linksys, j'attend une réponse.

Avez-vous des infos là-dessus???? Une expérience perso???


merci


----------



## Marcus (6 Septembre 2004)

Tu sais meme sans avoir de plancher chauffant electrique, tu as pleins de cable electrique dans les murs, plafond etc....
Personnelement chez moi, j'ai des cables reseau qui passe avec pas mal de cables electriques et je n'ai pas de probleme.
Le wifi passe tres bien aussi.
Le seul probleme que j'ai pu rencontrer avec le wifi, c'est de mettre une borne dans une piece qui a des cloisons en placo-platres. En effet, les plaques de placo sont fixe sur des rails en metal place tout les 50 ou 60 cm ce qui forme une "cage de faraday".
Conclusion les ondes se trouvent partiellement isolées et sortes difficilement de la piece.


----------



## Amophis (6 Septembre 2004)

Merci Marcus.


Pour le métal dans le mur, j'était au courant, car au boulot, on as des mur en métal, et y a pas moyen que les ondes passent.


Pour les câbles électrique je sais qu'il y en a partout dans une maison, mais un plancher chauffant électrique, c'est comme un bobinage de tranfo... tu as des spires sous toute la surface du sol. Bon un bon point c'est que je n'ai pas d'étage... mais je ne voudrais pas avoir de mauvaise surprise...


----------



## Forenheit (6 Septembre 2004)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Le seul probleme que j'ai pu rencontrer avec le wifi, c'est de mettre une borne dans une piece qui a des cloisons en placo-platres. En effet, les plaques de placo sont fixe sur des rails en metal place tout les 50 ou 60 cm ce qui forme une "cage de faraday".
> Conclusion les ondes se trouvent partiellement isolées et sortes difficilement de la piece.



Arghhh !!   
Je suis à deux doigts de commander une Airport Express et ...mon appartement a des doubles murs en placo-platre. Y en a partout ! 

Quelqu'un peut il confirmer ce que vient de dire Marcus ? Des sources d'informations ?


----------



## Marcus (6 Septembre 2004)

Bah moi je parle en connaissance de cause. J'ai remarqué que la porté est largement réduite.
cependant si c du placo coller sur un mur et non fixé sur des railles en métal tu n'auras pas de probleme.
Mais c'est certains que si tes plaques de placo sont fixées sur des rails en metal, ca va faire cage de faraday.
Si tu peux, moi je te conseille vivement d'essayer avec de commander ta borne airport express


----------



## Amophis (6 Septembre 2004)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je parle en connaissance de cause. J'ai remarqué que la porté est largement réduite.
> cependant si c du placo coller sur un mur et non fixé sur des railles en métal tu n'auras pas de probleme.
> Mais c'est certains que si tes plaques de placo sont fixées sur des rails en metal, ca va faire cage de faraday.
> Si tu peux, moi je te conseille vivement d'essayer avec de commander ta borne airport express


Je confirme que le métal et les ondes ne font pas bon ménage. Après il faut faire des essais car effectivement une barre métallique tous les 60cm, c'est pas encore un écran, donc il y a perte mais pas coupure complète du signal.


Essai


----------



## Forenheit (6 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben, je vais attendre que la Fnac ait des AIport Express pour bénéficier des 15 jours satisfait ou remboursé, comme çà je pourrais tester.
Je suis allé à la Fnac digitale ce midi ils n'en avaient plus   
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un connaît un Fnac parisienne qui en a encore


----------



## Amophis (6 Septembre 2004)

Je viens d'avoir une réponse du service technique Linksys (bravo pour la réponse deux heures après la question   ).


Il y a des risques faible, mais du moment que mon routeur et mon mac ne sont pas à même le sol, c'est bon


----------



## emge (8 Septembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme que le métal et les ondes ne font pas bon ménage. Après il faut faire des essais car effectivement une barre métallique tous les 60cm, c'est pas encore un écran, donc il y a perte mais pas coupure complète du signal
> Essai


j'ai chez moi deux pièces à traverser (placo) plus une armoire métallique dans le couloir... le signal passe de un à deux arc de cercle sur les quatre... mais il passe ! quelques fois (rare) le signal se perd, je dois aller dans le menu déroulant du signal pour activer "robustesse d'interférence" puis la référence de mon modem (wifi france télécom)


----------



## emge (8 Septembre 2004)

Forenheit a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, je vais attendre que la Fnac ait des AIport Express
> 
> attention de ne pas confondre airport "extrême" qui est destiné au transfert de données pour internet dite "wi-fi" et airport "express" qui sert à envoyer de la musique de ton ordinateur vers une chaîne hi-fi technique qui s'apparente au "blue-tooth"


----------



## Forenheit (8 Septembre 2004)

Tout les deux font Wifi, Express ne fait pas qu'envoyer de la musique. :mouais:


----------



## Marcus (8 Septembre 2004)

Oui airport extrem et airport express font la meme chose a part que express transmet en plus la musique.
Ca n'a rien a voir avec le bluetooth !!!


----------

